

Chrome won't connect me to Facebook – SSL error? - fluffmyboner
https://facebook.com

======
agl
If Windows XP, it's usually that the root store is corrupt [1]. Otherwise it's
usually a bad system clock. If nothing else, see chrome://net-internals and
you can repo the problem and find the SSL socket under "Events" to see the
actual chain and error code.

[1] [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=3594...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=35945)

